# The problem with paracord projects…



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

This Guy!!!! 🤣

Can’t get a dang thing made with this dude going nuts over my paracord. He’s got claws too. He ran off with my Sharpie the other day too.. 
The fact that he’s cute is his only protection Lolol 
I was laughing so hard when I was watching the Torque paracord wrap video and about 3/4 of the way through his cat grabs the tag ends. I was like, “I know your pain, man. I know your pain. 😂” I know a lot of people don’t like cats soooo just pretend that’s a dog or a raccoon or whatever in there 😆


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Im more a dog person, but thats a cute cat !


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> Im more a dog person, but thats a cute cat !


Yeah he’s definitely more photogenic than I am 😂


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I was a dog man with my beloved friend of 15 years.
Got lucky with a bird who thought he was part human, cried for days on his passing.
Now my wife has tamed wild cat to be with us, never ever thought would, could love a cat, was so wrong!
So when I die, having prayed often for these special beings to be with me the afterlife will be just fine.
Dog, bird, cat.....sure
hope I can talk to them and vice versa, I gotta believe.
I often deal with kite lines, the cat has a great time of it!
ukj


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

ukj said:


> I was a dog man with my beloved friend of 15 years.
> Got lucky with a bird who thought he was part human, cried for days on his passing.
> Now my wife has tamed wild cat to be with us, never ever thought would, could love a cat, was so wrong!
> So when I die, having prayed often for these special beings to be with me the afterlife will be just fine.
> ...


I’d definitely have to agree with everything you just said there ukj. Sorry too, I didn’t mean to turn this into a cat pic post, I don’t wanna turn this into Facebook lol. I just realized how obnoxious but funny it is when I’m trying to make lanyards.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

I have a parrot who is my beloved friend for so far 43 years. Merlin is an African grey who was one of the last caught in the wild, I have had many dogs, each extremely special. Each dog will give many joyful days, but one of the worst when they leave. Enjoy each day.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Cute cat, luckily the one allowed in my work space is too lazy to bother the cordage lol. My special friend was a pitty named Chloe that was in my life for 12 years, too short of a time, but she was there when I needed her the most


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> she was there when I needed her the most


Man isn’t that the truth. They always are.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cats are cool. I had a guy tell me how dumb they were because they don't come when you call them. That's funny, they come every time you open the can of cat food, they're not stupid!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> Cats are cool.


Yep!!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

devils son in law said:


> Cats are cool. I had a guy tell me how dumb they were because they don't come when you call them. That's funny, they come every time you open the can of cat food, they're not stupid!


Cats are Zen masters I’m pretty sure. Lol Zen masters with a fetish for paracord 😂


----------



## Brendie (Jul 1, 2021)

I have a 13 year old Manx mix black female. Her name is Baby Girl, aka Troublemaker (she earned that nickname!😂). To this day she still loves to attack my shoelaces when I take my shoes off at night, attacks guitar & ukulele strings when I change them (got long lasting strings lol) and loves to attack any string I work with whether it is paracord or cross stitch. Oh yeah, she loves confusing my poor pup (7 year old Blue Heeler, Buddy) every chance she gets.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

You know, I actually felt a little self conscious about making this post at first. I’m glad I did though. I didn’t expect the response and I’ve enjoyed reading everyone’s stories.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> The gray cat that I showed is named Stormy. His brother is named Sand.


You know what they say,,, that cats have three names:
1. The formal name
2. The name you start calling them because of whatever they keep doing
3. The cat's own secret name in cat language. *You will never know that name.*

Except that I found out the real name once.

Had a cat named Garfield (because he looked exactly like Garfield). Called him Garry (among other things). Was quite a bastard. Tried to kill me in my sleep more than once. Woke up with him sitting on my mouth and nose, trying to choke me to death. Also liked messing with computer keyboards.

Anyway... left him alone for a bit with the computer on... was writing something. Came back with the word IKOJELLO typed after what I had written. After apparently walking over the keyboard he was sitting away from the computer waiting to see my reaction.

So I am guessing he typed his name ... *Iko-Jello*.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> You know what they say,,, that cats have three names:
> 1. The formal name
> 2. The name you start calling them because of whatever they keep doing
> 3. The cat's own secret name in cat language. *You will never know that name.*
> ...


😆


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I have five cats. They're menaces to have around when I'm trying to make bands, lol! However, they make great astronomy partners.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Frisky said:


> However, they make great astronomy partners.


Astronomy partners?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m only posting this because someone randomly sent me this today and it was too funny not to tack on.








I own a malamute too so I get both sides 😂


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> This Guy!!!! 🤣
> View attachment 351494
> 
> Can’t get a dang thing made with this dude going nuts over my paracord. He’s got claws too. He ran off with my Sharpie the other day too..
> ...


Russian Blue Beautiful


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

When I have my scope out, my cats accompany me. That's why they're astronomy cats.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

KX4SAM said:


> Russian Blue Beautiful


.


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

We have 5 rescues and the giant one Basile somehow finds my slingshot bands and or the rubber bands and we will be watching tv and he walks into the room with one of my slingshot bands in his mouth. Another one Hunter and he is about 2 seems to also love paracord...lol


----------

